# Can't use Maestro card on PayPal?



## mike14991499

Hi!

When I want to add my maestro card to my Paypal account, I get the error message, that the card number I typed is not correct. I am sure, I typed in correct number. Does anybody know, what is wrong?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Maestro card problem*

Just logged into my account and it looks like the only cards that they deal with are _VISA, MasterCard, 3V _and _American Express_! Are you sure that they take _Maestro_?


----------



## mike14991499

*Re: Maestro card problem*

yes, maestro is owned by mastercard


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Maestro card problem*



mike14991499 said:


> yes, maestro is owned by mastercard


But it not a _MasterCard _*credit *card!



> What credit cards can I use with PayPal?
> 
> You can use Visa, MasterCard, and American Express to fund your PayPal payments.


----------



## mike14991499

*Re: Maestro card problem*

so that mean, I can't use my maestro card on Paypal?


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Maestro card problem*

No because Maestro is a *debit* card.


----------



## mike14991499

*Re: Maestro card problem*

oh, ok. 

thanks for answers


----------



## onlineprint

*Re: Maestro card problem*

Try Wirecard www.wirecard.com.
Is a Internet based Mastercard via Wirecard Bank in Germany. No plastic card thou for Irish residents, just for Internet use. It will work with Paypal and Ebay etc


----------



## europhile

By the way, I've had problems using Paypal with Firefox; have had to use Explorer instead.


----------



## ClubMan

I've never had any problems with _PayPal _in _Firefox_.


----------



## europhile

Well, I do.  It could have something to do with Vista.


----------



## ClubMan

europhile said:


> Well, I do.


I'd put money on it being some localised problem rather than something fundamentally broken in terms of _Firefox/Vista/PayPal _interactions though.


----------



## Jondlar

*Re: Maestro card problem*



mathepac said:


> No because Maestro is a *debit* card.



PayPal allows using CreditCards AND *Debit Cards*.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Maestro card problem*



Jondlar said:


> PayPal allows using CreditCards AND *Debit Cards*.


As I said above....


ClubMan said:


> Just logged into my account and it looks like the only cards that they deal with are _VISA, MasterCard, 3V _and _American Express_! Are you sure that they take _Maestro_?


No explicit mention of _Maestro_.


----------



## macplaxton

PayPal in Ireland is useless with limited funding options. At least PayPal in the UK accepts various debit cards making it slightly more useful.

In short PP IE don't take Maestro.

I wonder why? Technical reasons or just PP nonsense reasons to do with ability to chargeback?

I'm just as baffled as to why Ryanair doesn't take Laser.....(Aer Lingus does).


----------

